# Apprentice Interview Score/What to do next?



## austin1656 (Mar 30, 2018)

I just received my results for Local 46 and got a score of 93.44/100 and my placement is 507... I don't see that as a good placement number and am wondering what I should do next to improve my score. I am trying to find out what kind of jobs I can look for in order to get enough hours to increase my rank with a re-interview. I am currently not working and want to start ASAP so I can work towards being accepted.


----------

